# Maintaining matte black door pillar post?



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

Hello, this is my first car featuring anything of it that is matte or flat black. Every older car I ever see with this looks hideous do to fading and scratches . How do I go about maintaining these areas? Are they to be treated like the rest of the paint? Is it just black paint without clear over it ?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I would probably just wash the car normally, when the paint eventually peels/fades I would repaint it.


----------



## Patman1776 (Feb 8, 2013)

Snappa said:


> Hello, this is my first car featuring anything of it that is matte or flat black. Every older car I ever see with this looks hideous do to fading and scratches . How do I go about maintaining these areas? Are they to be treated like the rest of the paint? Is it just black paint without clear over it ?


Mine came from the dealer scratched. They say they are decals over the pillars, and are replacing all 4. I would suggest cleaning very carefully with a clean microfiber cloth. Any dirt on the cloth at all will scratch them easily.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

could these be sealed and waxed at all or would that be a bad idea to do on these pillars?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Many vehicles use this as a style thing.
The Cruze has it to avoid the breakup in color when looking at the window opening from front to rear.....for example, a white Cruze with white uncovered 'B' pillers would end up looking taller and shorter to the eye.

My 89 T Bird SC has this as well.....still flawless to this day.

For starters, do not touch this area.....I know, sounds goofy, but what I mean is, this is only matt black tape and folks tend to push the door shut by putting their fingers/hand at the post.
If there is any dirt on it.....and there always is, the dragging of the dirt by the fingers will mar the tape.
Also, over time, the areas being touched will begin to shine.....you are literally, by touching, making the matt black become reflective.

Any brand spray detailer, gently applied with a micro fiber after washing, will retain the finish and preserve the tape.....and get in the habit of closing the door from the outside using the handle.
Avoid waxing the tape.....it will become a bit shiny but it will not be or stay even...will look splotchy over a period of a week or two.

Rob


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

I think Chevy sells a chrome replacement for them.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I was thinking of plastidipping them, not for the looks, but to protect what is underneath...

Hmm... I think this thread gave me an idea.


----------



## Clayboy (Mar 24, 2013)

What about keeping them wiped down with Armorall ?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Clayboy said:


> What about keeping them wiped down with Armorall ?


Armorall will actually dry out the vinyl.....will cause shrinkage and cracking.....and, of course, they will look shiney and become blotchy as the armorall washes out.
Although marketed as a protectant, these products are really not good for plastics.....ask any interior shop....wreaks havok on dashboards over time.

Rob


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Robby said:


> Armorall will actually dry out the vinyl.....will cause shrinkage and cracking.....and, of course, they will look shiney and become blotchy as the armorall washes out.
> Although marketed as a protectant, these products are really not good for plastics.....ask any interior shop....wreaks havok on dashboards over time.
> 
> Rob


I second this, armorall is VERY famous for cracking dashboards, because of drying out plastics etc... It is just a very marketed protected with a lot of psychology used in commercials lol. Or people just like things to be "Shiny"


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

Starks8 said:


> could these be sealed and waxed at all or would that be a bad idea to do on these pillars?


Yup, I use Collinite boat wax or Zaino on mine, works great. And as stated before, try to avoid touching them


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

How and what do you current Cruze owners use to wash, protect and /or seal these pillars? Should car wash soaps with wax not be used on these pillars? 

Should detail sprays (quick detailers) which often contain gloss enhancers and/or waterless spray-on washes be okay to use on these pillars? 

Also should the rest of the black plastic be treated the same as these door pillars or are they okay to be washed and detailed as you want since they aren't done in a matt finish?


----------



## Clump (Oct 22, 2012)

I use Turtle Wax Ice wax. It goes on/off easy and is very durable. It does not give quite the shine of a good carnuba, but the durability is way, way higher.

Here's the added bonus - you can use it on everything. It shines up and protects the plastics. I even use it on the rubber antenna and the rubber around the windows. I've been using it for years now on several vehicles with no issues at all. I had a Jeep Wrangler before the Cruze and used it on the matte black hardtop, fenders and bumpers and it worked great.


----------



## FromTheCrypt (Mar 13, 2013)

I would definitely hand wax the pillars carefully with proper microfiber cloth. It shouldn't do any damage as you seal it first and it'll have a layer over the vinyl/paint whatever it is and then put on some wax to protect it from the elements. I waxed mine by hand when I waxed my car a few weeks ago and no scratches on my pillars and they are doing just fine.


----------



## danielmyers06 (Jul 24, 2014)

Somehow the pillar by the drivers door got a deep 1 inch scratch.Does anyone know if there is anyway of fixing it? should I repaint? and if so with what? i can take a pic if i need to.


----------

